

/r/startups - a Reddit for startups - coderdude
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups

======
vaksel
1\. HN is the reddit of startups

2\. I'm subscribed to that reddit and it's pretty dead...there are like 1-2
new submissions a day

------
codejoust
Last I checked it's called Hacker News.

~~~
coderdude
Which is of course ironic given how vocal HN users are about not wanting this
site to turn into Reddit.

Then again, Reddit won't let anyone log in right now so your up-votes could be
from Reddit users seeking refuge. ;)

~~~
mogston
Yup..in emergency mode they are...which is a shame as there's quite an
interesting thread on there at the moment (only 1 x interesting thread mind
you)

------
petercooper
Bit of a shame that this gets posted here right in the middle of a major
Reddit outage. (Yeah, you can see the site now, but logins still aren't up.)

------
rms
Hey, that's my subreddit. Does anyone want to be a moderator? I don't check it
very often.

~~~
e1ven
Nice idea. I can certainly help mod it if you need it, but I think that it is
somewhat without purpose, since the startup folk hangout on HN.

Maybe a Crosspost script?

~~~
rms
Completely without purpose. I just picked the keyword to test out the
subreddit functionality, and years later it has 2000 subscribers.

------
adrianwaj
Another one: <http://allyourstartuparebelongto.us/>

~~~
mogston
Not sure i agree with the name "All your startup are belong to us" ??

~~~
epi0Bauqu
This site is literally brand new and it's a tmp domain. Wasn't intended for
public consumption yet :)

The phrase is a reference to all your base are belong to us.

If anyone is interested in helping though, please let me know.

~~~
icey
I'd love to help out if you still need people

------
percept
Remember when Reddit _was_ about startups (pre-HN)?

It's good to see them coming back around. :)

~~~
eru
Remember when HN was called Startup News?

------
conanite
Strange, there were no posts complaining how reddit is turning into HN. What
would be reddit's equivalent of erlang articles?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Lolcats, last time I checked.

------
mogston
What's the USP....?

